# n'avoir de cesse de + infinitif / que + proposition



## cyaxares_died

Je pense dans la phrase suivant tir'ee d'un forum internet il y a une faute mais comme je ne suis pas locuteur natif je voudrais entendre des opinions d'autres: '' les croulants du CHP qui n’ont de cesse de nous resservir du Baykal à toutes les sauces''

Moi, je crois ca devrait plutot etre 'qui n'ont cessE de nous resservir...', ou quelquechose d'autre. Aidez-moi SVP.


----------



## jierbe31

Il n'y a pas de faute.
"...n'ont de cesse de..." = *n'arrêtent pas de*...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En fait, *cesse* est un nom féminin (déverbal du verbe _cesser_), ancien, qu'on peut considérer comme un synonyme d'*arrêt* ; il n'est aujourd'hui utilisé que dans quelques locutions figées : _sans cesse_, _n'avoir de cesse_ ...


----------



## zhihui.whu

je ne compondre une phrase comme suit:
"Du point de vue économique, les échanges économiques et commerciaux n'ont de cesse d'augmenter. " 
pourquoi l'on use "n'ont de cesse" dans la phrase? if faut utiliser ne……pas ou ne……jamais,n'est-ce pas?
merci de m'expliquer détaillé pour moi....merci... merci


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

Plutôt que me risquer dans une explication, je te donne un lien vers une source fiable à 100%.
Bonne chance.


----------



## Boileau419

Cette phrase est boiteuse "n'avoir de cesse de" ne peut avoir pour sujet qu'un être humain. Le sens ici est tout simplement "les échanges augmentent sans cesse" ou "ne cessent d'augmenter".

_Je n'aurai de cesse de découvrir l'auteur de ce crime_ : je m'efforcerai continuellement de le découvrir (très littéraire)


----------



## Jean Emile

Bonjour,

n'ont de cesse = n'ont PAS de cesse
cesse = arrêt, répit (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/cesse)
n'ont de cesse d'augmenter = augmentent continûment

"ne" est employé sans "pas" dans certaines locutions :
n'avoir garde
n'avoir cure
il ne dit mot
il ne cesse de...

en espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## pjg111

Bonjour à tous.

Une question que je me pose depuis longtemps et dont je ne trouve la réponse nulle part:

La forme correcte ne serait-elle pas plutôt

[...] qui n'ont de cesse QUE de découvrir l'auteur du crime

Merci par avance pour vos lumières.


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

Clique sur le lien que j'ai donné dans le post 2 du 05-10 et tu auras des éléments de réponse.
Je pense que l'on peut faire confiance au CNRTL.


----------



## pjg111

Merci pour la réponse.

Mais, précisément, l'exemple donné par le CNRTL ne porte pas sur le cas de figure que j'évoque. Je m'explique: l'exemple implique l'utilisation du subjonctif (_Il n'eut point de cesse qu'il ne l'eût institué)_. Je n'ai aucun problème avec cette construction. Mais ma question portait sur la construction correcte avec un verbe complément à l'infinitif.

Je pense que, logiquement, la construction correcte avec un infinitif devrait être 
_Il n'eut point de cesse que de l'avoir institué _
et non
_Il n'eut point de cesse de l'avoir institué_
comme on le lit quasiment partout.

Malheureusement, aucun des nombreux dictionnaires que j'ai consultés n'évoque ce problème. Tous n'envisagent que l'emploi du subjonctif, et jamais de l'infinitif.

Pour moi, la question reste entière.

Cordialement.

PG


----------



## jierbe31

A tout hasard, as-tu consulté aussi le Grévisse ?


----------



## pjg111

jierbe31 said:


> A tout hasard, as-tu consulté aussi le Grévisse ?



Bonne pioche. Merci pour la suggestion. Je viens d'y déférer.

Grevisse indique en effet que la construction normale est avec le subjonctif, mais que l'usage s'est imposé du recours à l'infinitif et il donne des exemples aussi bien avec QUE que sans.

Cela dit, j'ai tendance à préférer
_Il n'eut de cesse que de les convaincre_
à
_Il n'eut de cesse de les convaincre_.

Tout commentaire sera le bienvenu.

PG


----------



## budicat

Je suis aussi en faveur de "ils n'ont de cesse QUE d'augmenter".
J'entends partout la forme "n'avoir de cesse de" au lieu de "n'avoir de cesse que de" et j'ai fait quelques recherches qui étayent ce que je pensais.
La forme la plus souvent utilisée est mauvaise. A moins qu'elle ne soit devenue admise ?


----------



## CapnPrep

À mon avis, toutes les formes infinitives sont à éviter. Quand on choisit d'employer une expression littéraire, il convient de respecter sa construction littéraire. À la limite, on peut rester proche du sens premier en utilisant _avant de_, comme dans cet ex. cité par Grevisse : [_Elle_] _ne pouvait avoir de cesse avant de le posséder _(§910, b, 3°).

Dans l'exemple de ce fil, si on veut dire simplement que les échanges économiques ne cessent pas d'augmenter, je pense que le mieux serait de dire…_ Les échanges économiques ne cessent pas d'augmenter_.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Dans l'exemple de ce fil, si on veut dire simplement que les échanges économiques ne cessent pas d'augmenter, je pense que le mieux serait de dire…_ Les échanges économiques ne cessent pas d'augmenter_.


Ou mieux: _ne cessent d'augmenter_…


----------



## budicat

Je suis d'accord avec la personne qui écrit : "Dans l'exemple de ce fil, si on veut  dire simplement que les échanges économiques ne cessent pas d'augmenter,  je pense que le mieux serait de dire…_ Les échanges économiques ne cessent pas d'augmenter_."

Mais en réalité l'expression "n'avoir de cesse que de" ne signifie pas du tout "ne pas cesser de". Cela veut dire que l'on ne s'accorde pas de répit avant d'obtenir quelque chose ou de réaliser quelque chose. Cela exprime un intense désir mêlé de détermination et d'impatience.
Je dirais par exemple : "elle n'eut de cesse que de parvenir au résultat si longtemps espéré".

Et je pense qu'il est plus correct dans ce cas précis d'écrire "elle n'eut de cesse que de parvenir" plutôt que "elle n'eut de cesse de parvenir".


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Depuis le début de cette discussion et le post 3 (il y a deux ans...) il est clair que la phrase initiale est une mauvaise utilisation de l'expression _n'avoir de cesse de_.
Le post 3 donnait la bonne version (_ne cessent d'augmenter_), et MC a raison qui signale que le _ne...pas_ suggéré tardivement est superfétatoire.

Alors pourquoi se battre à coup de Grevisse vs. Hanse vs. CNRTL sur une expression qui n'est pas en cause ?
Sauf à vouloir battre un cheval mort, ou greffer un fil connexe sur _n'avoir de cesse de_ vs. _n'avoir de cesse *que *de, _quel est l'utilité de continuer ?...
[fin du grommelage; ce post peut être effacé ainsi que tous les autres inutiles et/ou hors sujet]


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, maintenant que j'ai un peu plus de temps pour y réfléchir qu'hier, je dois dire d'une part que je suis d'accord avec CP lorsqu'il dit que seul _n'avoir de cesse *que*_ est légitime. D'autre part, budicat a parfaitement raison en disant que cette expression ne peut avoir pour sujet que des *personnes* qui n'auront de repos/répit que lorsque… Elle n'est donc en effet *pas* synonyme de _ne pas cesser_.


----------



## CapnPrep

Il faut reconnaître, toutefois, que la construction infinitive est entrée dans la langue, peut-être sans faire partie, pour l'instant, du « meilleur usage ». J'ai quand même relevé dans Frantext des exemples de Roland Barthes, de Jean Échenoz, de Jean d'Ormesson…

D'une part, cette construction est justifiée par le fait que les subordonnées sont régulièrement (et souvent obligatoirement) remplacées par une proposition infinitive quand il n'y a pas changement du sujet. [Mais alors on ne garde pas la conjonction de subordination _que_.] 

D'autre part — et c'est moins justifiable mais pas vraiment étonnant — beaucoup de locuteurs ne comprennent plus la construction originale (ni sa syntaxe ni son sens). Ceux qui préfèrent garder le _que_ avec l'infinitif le réanalysent apparemment comme faisant partie d'un _ne… que_ restrictif. Cela reste très minoritaire : deux exemples seulement de _que de_ + Infinitif dans Frantext, contre 30 avec _de_ seul.

La confusion avec _ne (pas) cesser_ est plus répandue : 7 exemples clairs sur les 32 (le premier datant du XVIe siècle). Qu'il soit correct ou incorrect, je pense qu'il faut se faire à cet emploi…


----------



## Vicomte123

Et pour compliquer un peu plus la chose, un petit blog qui a l'air assez sérieux où l'on critique l'usage de "que de" lequel n'apparaît d'ailleurs pas dans le CNRTL:
http://la-grammaire-de-forator.over...-chasse-n-avoir-de-cesse-que-ne-46175945.html
Pour ma part, "n'avoir de cesse que de" est plutôt ronflant.
Voyons si l'on relance le débat


----------



## budicat

Ah, merci à vous, voilà une explication qui me satisfait pleinement. Je me suis toujours sentie mal à l'aise avec "n'avoir de cesse de...", il me manquait un "que", mais je n'étais pas très au point moi-même.
Du coup j'ai mis cet article sur ma page Facebook.


----------



## Vicomte123

Si j'ai bien tout lu et bien tout compris, l'auteur ne recommande pas vraiment l'ajout de "que"...cela dit, on arrive à un point où l'on se demande qui détient la "vérité"...


----------



## huckleberry

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai lu le suivant dans une article de le "Nouvelle Observateur" se concernant de "la loi sur le génocide:

"Depuis 2005, la France et l'Allemagne _n'ont eu de cesse que soit anéanti_ le désir d'Europe des Turcs"

Il me semble un utilisation très bizarre, ou bien soutenue, de la subjonctive que je ne le comprenne pas.  
Je dirai le chose suivant:

"Deupis 2005, la France et l'Allemagne cherchait sans cesse d'anéantir le désir d'Europe des Turcs."

Dans la voisinage?
Merci bien, bonne journée
Huckleberry


----------



## pointvirgule

_N'avoir de cesse_ est certainement une tournure très soutenue. Elle signifie « ne pas avoir de repos avant que... » On comprend ainsi qu'elle soit « normalement » suivie du subjonctif, comme dans votre exemple. […]

Votre réécriture de la phrase est très bien, plus moderne et moins guindée ; toutefois, il y aurait deux petites corrections à faire :
_Depuis 2005, la France et l'Allemagne cherchent_ (au présent, car l'action se continue aujourd'hui)_ sans cesse à anéantir le désir d'Europe des Turcs._


----------



## simenon

*n'avoir de cesse de*

Bonjour à tous,
je suis tombée sur cette expression et il me semble de comprendre d'après les dictionnaires qu'elle est un peu incorrecte. En tout cas je m'interroge sur son sens précis. Dans mon cas il y a un homme qui a été convoqué par son chef qui veut le reprocher pour une chose. Après l'avoir écouté il demande à son chef s'il veut sa démission. Le chef lui répond que non, qu'il avait entendu cette voix sur lui et avait voulu avoir une explication avec lui au plus tôt. Puis le narrateur nous dit:
"C'était vrai, Il devait avoir passé toute la journée avec ce poids sur la poitrine et il n'avait eu de cesse de s'en débarrasser..."
Dans Internet je trouve différent explication de cette expression: 
- Fréquente mais inconnue de la plupart des dictionnaires, la construction _n'avoir de cesse de + infinitif_ est condamnée par les puristes et peut toujours être remplacée par_ne (pas) cesser__ de + infinitif _(ce qui n'est pas vrai dans mon cas).
- Le sens est celui de « faire des tentatives répétées pour », équivalent raffiné de « faire des pieds et des mains »

Enfin je me demande si dans mon cas le sens est 
1. qu'il n'a pas eu de cesse jusqu'au moment où il s'en est débarrassé
2. qu'il a fait des tentatives répétées (ou tout ce qu'il a pu) pour s'en débarrasser
3 qu'il s'est empressé de s'en débarrasser

Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je ne savais pas que cette expression était "un peu incorrecte" !?
Ce qu'elle signifie ici correspond à l'option 1 ci-dessus : il n'a pas eu l'esprit en repos jusqu'à s'être débarrassé de _ce poids sur la poitrine_.


----------



## simenon

Merci snarkhunter. Selon les dictionnaires l'expression correcte est "n'avoir de cesse que  + subj".
Mais donc à ton avis le sens est le même que celui de l'expression "correcte"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le tour _n'avoir de cesse de_ suivi d'un infinitif est pleinement entré dans l'usage, mais il n'est en effet pas admis par certains puristes. Je vous invite à lire le début de ce fil.


----------



## simenon

Merci Maître Capello, je ne m'étais pas aperçue qu'il existait déjà une discussion.
Il me semble de comprendre en lisant toute la discussion que, comme snarkhunter le dit, le sens de "n'avoir de cesse de + infinitif" est le même que celui de "n'avoir de cesse que + subj". Toutefois dans mon cas ce qui me semble bizarre est que le chef en question ne s'est pas encore vraiment débarrassé du poids donc on ne pourrait pas dire, à mon avis, "il n'avait eu de cesse qu'il ne se fût débarrassé...", il servirait quelque chose de plus actuel. Comme par exemple "il s'était empresser de se débarrasser" ou "il avait essayé de s'en débbarrasser au plus tôt". Ou je me trompe?


----------

